
Obama Hints at Renewed Pressure on Encryption, Clinton Waves Off First Amendment - uptown
https://theintercept.com/2015/12/07/obama-hints-at-renewed-pressure-on-encryption-clinton-waves-off-first-amendment/
======
snewk
wasn't it determined that these attacks were planned using SMS or other
unencrypted forms of communication? i feel like i'm taking crazy pills.

~~~
hga
Coordinated in real time, as I recall. Planning, don't know. Don't know if the
NSA et. al. would admit if they'd vacuumed such up but failed to recognize it
in time.

